

Yandex Search Engine has beed launched - holoomix
http://yandex.com

======
ringm
Yandex has been #1 in Russian speaking segment of the internet for the last 10
years or so. I use it almost every day. It looks like this expansion into
English speaking market is just an experiment, and I'm not sure what they are
trying to achieve. It doesn't look like they can compete with Google or Bing.

edit: btw, one of the interesting features Yandex provides and Google still
doesn't is street view for Russian cities: <http://maps.yandex.ru/-/CFfz7mA>.

~~~
vaksel
i've used it to search for russian stuff before, not really a fan of the
interface....looks too much like yahoo circa 15 years ago

~~~
unavailable
try ya.ru

------
benologist
I like the favicons being included. Makes it really easy to identify familiar
sites.

Overall it feels like a really nice design, but I can't pinpoint why exactly.
Might be because Google's strayed so far from the original and simple
interface.

~~~
ELV1S
Inspired by Yandex, I've made Faviconize Google user script, which adds
favicons to the Google's search result page.

User script: <http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/58177>

Chrome extension:
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/fijobgpmmkilncag...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/fijobgpmmkilncagclaejpjlccfhopdo)

~~~
gojomo
Yandex appears to load the favicons from their own cache. If your extension
hits the sites themselves, you're leaking the fact that they are appearing in
a person's search results to the target sites... and maybe even the query
terms, via the referrer header. You should probably mention that fact to users
who might not deduce it themselves.

~~~
ELV1S
My script takes the favicons from Google.
[http://www.google.com/s2/favicons?domain=news.ycombinator.co...](http://www.google.com/s2/favicons?domain=news.ycombinator.com)

------
arethuza
Interesting - my first search (for hyperion) brought back more interesting
results than Google. Not a very scientific study, but that's the first time
that has happened to me since I first used Google and searched for java and
actually found something about the programming language.

The favicons are a good idea - they do make scanning the list of results a lot
easier, even if the overall layout of the page is a bit weird.

------
ahk
Seems slow. What's with the multiple redirects? Results seem ok though.

But no privacy policy that I could locate so far, which is a bad sign

~~~
dchest
<http://company.yandex.ru/legal/confidential/> but you have to translate it :)

------
wooster
Looks good.

The favicons increase page load times without adding a whole lot. I'd delay
their loads via Javascript, if possible.

Edit: Getting a fairly consistent crash in Safari after trying to enable
resource tracking in web inspector:

    
    
      0   com.apple.WebCore             	0x00007fff84c975fb WebCore::SecurityOrigin::canAccess(WebCore::SecurityOrigin const*) const + 27
      1   com.apple.WebCore             	0x00007fff84ce166e WebCore::allowsAccessFromFrame(JSC::ExecState*, WebCore::Frame*) + 174
      2   com.apple.WebCore             	0x00007fff84d771cb WebCore::checkNodeSecurity(JSC::ExecState*, WebCore::Node*) + 27
      3   com.apple.WebCore             	0x00007fff84d84302 WebCore::jsDOMWindowFrameElement(JSC::ExecState*, JSC::Identifier const&, JSC::PropertySlot const&) + 306
      4   com.apple.WebCore             	0x00007fff850528cd WebCore::JSQuarantinedObjectWrapper::getOwnPropertySlot(JSC::ExecState*, JSC::Identifier const&, JSC::PropertySlot&) + 253
      5   com.apple.JavaScriptCore      	0x00007fff808ffb26 JSC::JSValue::get(JSC::ExecState*, JSC::Identifier const&, JSC::PropertySlot&) const + 486

------
acg
Their spam filtering service looks interesting:
<http://so.yandex.ru/all/index.xml>

------
kqueue
I'll stick with google for now, at least it finds pg's wire transfer pdf when
I look for RM9637.00

~~~
chaosmachine
I wonder how many Googlebot hits per hour HN gets... everything seems to be
indexed almost instantly.

<http://imgur.com/kAPls.png>

~~~
jacquesm
The homepage is indexed about 12 times per day as far as I can measure it.
I've never managed to get an age > 2 hours for the links posted there.

------
heroin
I made an Opensearch plugin for it. Suggestions are not working but it is
usable: [http://mycroft.mozdev.org/search-
engines.html?name=yandex.co...](http://mycroft.mozdev.org/search-
engines.html?name=yandex.com)

------
ZeroGravitas
Page Design by Art Lebedev, of Maximus keyboard fame:

<http://www.artlebedev.com/>

------
koriddost
Good job, Russians

~~~
koriddost
wtf, no good job? =)

------
garply
I really like their Ctrl + → keybinding for next page (although, much like on
DuckDuckGo) I find the favicons distracting).

------
goodness
Hmm, started with a vanity search and got totally irrelevant results. Then
tried vanity searches with friends names. Again, bad results. Putting the
names in quotes seems to do a better job, so the problem doesn't seem to be
coverage. Makes it seem like they may not be doing a very good pagerank-like
calculation.

------
koriddost
Yandex Technologies: <http://company.yandex.com/general_info/technologies.xml>

------
known
Most traffic is from China <http://www.websitetrafficspy.com/www.yandex.com>

------
jorgecastillo
I will try it for a few days and see if I can substitute Google. I always try
new search engines but none seem to be as good as Google.

------
Kilimanjaro
Not bad, now they need the whole ecosystem starting with image search then
email, then calendar, then...

~~~
dchest
<http://images.yandex.ru/>, <http://mail.yandex.ru/>,
<http://calendar.yandex.ru/>, etc.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
And even a browser:

<http://chrome.yandex.ru/>

~~~
dchest
Three browsers: <http://fx.yandex.ru>, <http://ie.yandex.ru> :-)

------
adam-_-
Unfortunately I get redirected to the mobile version of the Russian site...

------
csytan
I've noticed your crawler frequently on my site. Is it following from HN?

P.s. Good luck!

------
mburney
Would have preferred more info on the search page rather than having to click
"About"

------
ScottWhigham
For those who don't want Yandex to include you:

User-agent: Yandex Disallow: /

------
fretlessjazz
=~ s/y/sp/

...does anyone else have a tough time getting past that?

------
Adam503
We must search for Yandex for "In Soviet Russia" jokes in Russian.

[http://yandex.com/yandsearch?lang=ru&text=In%20Soviet%20...](http://yandex.com/yandsearch?lang=ru&text=In%20Soviet%20Russia&lr=84&rpt=rad)

